

Amazon continues hypergrowth, tops 117,000 employees - tomfakes
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/amazon-added-7500-employees-last-quarter/

======
tomfakes
This chart is part of the reason that Amazon's recent quarterly report of
earnings is a little off, despite record revenue. These guys are growing their
businesses at an enormous rate!

I have a lot of friends working at Amazon now, and my projection is that
everyone I know will work there by 2016

------
allochthon
Worked at a huge company myself, and hope never to do so again. There seems to
be a size beyond which the creation of good software and products becomes
improbable.

